
Ask HN: How to run a community from zero as an software engineer? - jadeydi
We&#x27;re writing an open source forum and got a lot of feedback from some kind man. I think my purpose (learn from others) is reached at present. Thanks to them.<p>Most of the time, If there is no feedback, you will lose your passion gradually, also lose the chance to learn from others. As we all know, technology is only a few parts of the project (include open source project), you need to do something like marketing to let others know. How should I do? And what&#x27;ll you do?<p>If you want to know more about us, please visit this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;godiscourse&#x2F;godiscourse, It&#x27;s our project address.<p>Honestly, We&#x27;re lucky, we have more than 110 stars now. And we&#x27;ll keep doing it. Hope we can get your star too, and thank you. If you have any thoughts, leave a comment, please!
======
jadeydi
[https://github.com/godiscourse/godiscourse/projects/1](https://github.com/godiscourse/godiscourse/projects/1)
Here is also some jobs need to be finished.

